# Miracle grow organic



## BSki8950 (Mar 9, 2010)

Has anyone ever used this stuff? Im using it now with 2 Himalayan blue diesel seedlings and they seem to not be growing at all. Im using 125 watt CFL and I dont know if I got two runts or what but its very slow. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 10, 2010)

im using it now for the first time the organic in the brown bag mg has 2 different organic i added mg perlite an started seeds in a peat pellet now i have 3 seedlings that are looking great at 2 weeks old


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 10, 2010)

Lumens, Not heat mind you, but more Lumens


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 10, 2010)

I tried it with some clones and they burned every time I watered them.  They also grew very slow.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

I used it last year with some potted vegies, and IMO it's junk.  It would need alot of amendments to succsfully grow Mj in.  There is no perlit whatsoever in it...so no drainage, and it also had alot of worthless mulch/bark material in it to as a filler.  There is much better stuff avaliable.


----------



## Tater (Mar 11, 2010)

I bought the stuff for garden amendments, no perlite, its not a potting soil, it also gives a mixing ratio on the bag and warns that it is not to have plants planted directly into it.  It is to be mixed, working great for me so far.  You just gotta follow the instructions.


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 11, 2010)

there is 2 different kinds 1 is for pots an 1s not find the 1 in the brown bag


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 11, 2010)

I mixed it 1/3 MG organic to 2/3 plain potting soil with no fertilizer.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a thread thats showing just what my organic Mg soil is doing for me friend!!! Check it out!

Cheers!!!


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yea I have to take a look on the package but I didnt know you shouldnt use it by itself. It dries up really quick.I might and try to transplant into some reg miracle grow potting soil im just worried about the shock. I might try it with one and not the other and see how that goes. Thanks everyone.


----------

